# Necessity of a Poling Platform?



## redman71

Recently a buddy needed some cash in a hurry and sold me his 18' Eagle Flymaster for way too cheap. Looks like a florida style poling/flats boat. Nice little boat, but someone removed the poling platform (can see where it was mounted previously).

I'm thinking of having one built but the cost has me concerned. 

So the question is, how necessary is a poling platform?

I've only fly fished the salt with a guide (and we waded), but would like to try it on my own. I would probably only fly fish a couple of times a year.

Another concern, the stern rides low in the water already. I go about 275#, with me on a platform over the motor I can see the stern almost under the water. Is this a problem for poling?

Input is appreciated


----------



## redman71

No comments? Come on guys...help a brother out.

What's the primary purpose of the poling platform? Is it for being able to see the fish? Or is it near impossible to pole a boat without one?

BTW, my buddy can buy his boat back at the same price at any time. That was part of the deal. I make sure to take him fishing when he can go, and he can stay at my place on the coast anytime he can get there.


----------



## WestBay

The platform elevates you over the engine and at the center of the boat. If you are looking at poling all the time then its a must. If you are looking at just pushing out of shallow areas or only pole so often then you could pole off the side of the motor. As far as seeing fish the higher you go the better you will see them. I dont know what to tell you about how low it rides in the water...if you have a picture of it in the water it would help greatly.


----------



## Animal Chris

If you're not wanting to sink a bunch of cash in one and, your boat has a back deck, take an Igloo or 150 qt. Rubbermaid (my choice) cooler and use it to pole from. That's what I do on my Kenner. I cut a piece of plywood the same size as the lid and screwed down from the inside. Ran a bead of caulk aound the edge and anchor it down with a couple of nylon straps. It works like a champ. Also doubles as a storage locker or, an ice chest. And, if I need a casting platform upfront, I just move it up there and strap it down.


----------



## Gramps

Biggest question is, do you plan to pole a lot? If not, then don't spend the money. I'm currently living in Florida and pole quite a bit and my boat does not have a poling platform; I pole from the front of the boat standing on a Yeti cooler. I pole the boat backwards (stern first) and still have the height advantages and stalking capabilities. With that said, push poling is not for any specific style of fishing, merely a means to do so. We pole a good bit in Florida and ya'll wade a lot, just different styles.

Hope that helps?


----------



## shallowist

Keep in mind that if you don't have a buddy that can swap out poling duties, you will have hard time fishing from a platform. If you like wading, then I would hold off. You will also find that a boat of that style will level off when you get up front, so a trolling motor is good. You can fish solo from the bow and probably take full advantage of the shalllow draft capabilities of the hull. I personally do a lot of wading but at 275 you will have to pick and choose where you wade. It's in the soft stuff that the push pole or troll motor really come in handy. 

Good luck!


----------



## fishin styx

It's a requirement to be able to pole but it makes it a lot easier. You can still pole up on a flat and stalk fish by yourself but you'll need a way of staking out fairly quickly from the platform.


----------



## redman71

Thanks guys for the input.

Poling backwards from the bow... that's interesting. I like the cooler idea, I might give that a try. 

Another question that comes to mind, does the lack of the platform hurt the value of the boat? Would the addition of the platform increase the value of the boat enough to cover the cost?


----------



## fishnstringer

*Probably not.*

However, it really depends on what you will eventually decide to sell it for , as compared to what it's value and condition is.


redman71 said:


> Thanks guys for the input.
> 
> Poling backwards from the bow... that's interesting. I like the cooler idea, I might give that a try.
> 
> Another question that comes to mind, does the lack of the platform hurt the value of the boat? Would the addition of the platform increase the value of the boat enough to cover the cost?


----------



## Bruce J

You haven't mentioned the age of the boat, motor, etc. Unfortunately Eagle's have a poor reputation from what I've read about them and there aren't many/any for sale, at least around here, to help you gauge the value. So there's no way for anyone to tell you with any confidence what the boat's worth with and without a platform. It would be worth more with a platform, but enough to justify spending $300-600? You're probably the best judge of that.


----------



## truenorthadvisor

*Buddy without a boat*

Hopefully your buddy (ahem) will get a job so he can buy his boat back.hwell:


----------



## truenorthadvisor

*Buddy without a boat*

Maybe someday your buddy will get a job and a life and buy that boat back. hwell:


----------

